# Menstruation & Sangat



## leroy (Jul 23, 2005)

WJKWJF

I have been asked if it is okay for women to go to the Gurdwara or read from Guru Granth Sahib during menstruation.

I do not know the answer to this.

Can anyone please assist in this matter?

Thank you 
Leroy.


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Jul 23, 2005)

*Re: MENSTRUATION & SANGAT?*

This is not an issue in Sikhism, as Sikhism focusses more on the cleanliness of the mind and soul and not of the body. WAHEGURU intends for women to mestruate... why would WAHEGURU do something that would STOP women coming closer to him? This is a Hindu/Muslim concept and has no place in Sikhism. I'm sure others will agree.


----------



## CaramelChocolate (Jul 23, 2005)

*Re: MENSTRUATION & SANGAT?*

I forgot to add, the only thing that will make one [soul] dirty is lack of devotion by stopping praying due to meaningless rituals like stopping seeing Guruji during menstruation.


----------



## drkhalsa (Jul 23, 2005)

*Re: MENSTRUATION & SANGAT?*

Dear Leroy ji
Accept my welcome and wishes for joining spn community

You have raise important question and I agree fully with Caramel

You can detail responses about this topic by some senior members on this forum in following thread


*http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sikhphilosophy/sikh-sikhi-sikhism/1744-sikhism-menstruation.html?highlight=mensuration* 

Akal Sahai

Jatinder Singh


----------



## LAKHBIR (Nov 4, 2005)

*Re: MENSTRUATION & SANGAT?*

I Fully Agree With The Comments Made By other members on this site. i mean you must be one sick perverted {censored} do bring such a thing as this in to religion. It is a natural process such as going to the loo for a poo/wee i mean that can be classified as dirty and people do at all places of worship as why would they have toliets on their premises.
death to any {censored} who say's that women who are menopausing are dirty and should not be allowed into a place of worship.
our holy granth does not say this so why should anyone else!!!!


----------



## Humble_Gursevak (Nov 4, 2005)

This is my understanding from Gurbani........


Guru Nanak was very critical of such futile and superstitious practices prevalent in the society. He strongly condemns the idea of Sutak and writes


mÚ 1 ] 
First Mehl: 
mÚ 1 ] 
mehlaa 1. [21239] 

ijau jorU isrnwvxI AwvY vwro vwr ] 
As a woman has her periods, month after month, 
ija jo} isrnwvxI AwvY vwro vwr ] 
ji-o joroo sirnaavanee aavai vaaro vaar. [21240] 

jUTy jUTw muiK vsY inq inq hoie KuAwru ] 
so does falsehood dwell in the mouth of the false; they suffer forever, again and again. 
jUTy jUTw muiK vsY inq inq hoe KuAw{ ] 
joothay joothaa mukh vasai nit nit ho-ay khu-aar. [21241] 

sUcy eyih n AwKIAih bhin ij ipMfw Doie ] 
They are not called pure, who sit down after merely washing their bodies. 
sUcy Eih n AwKIAih bhin ij ipNfw Doe ] 
soochay ayhi na aakhee-ahi bahan je pindaa Dho-ay. [21242] 

sUcy syeI nwnkw ijn min visAw soie ]2] 
Only they are pure, O Nanak, within whose minds the Lord abides. ||2|| 
sUcy syeé nwnkw ijn min visAw soe ]2] 
soochay say-ee naankaa jin man vasi-aa so-ay. ||2|| [21243] 




Guru Nanak Said real impurities consist in Greed, Lying, Lust and slander which defile the heart, tongue, eyes and ears respectively only those, who remember the Name of god, know no impurities:




mÚ 1 ] 
First Mehl: 
mÚ 1 ] 
mehlaa 1. [21257] 

mn kw sUqku loBu hY ijhvw sUqku kUVu ] 
The impurity of the mind is greed, and the impurity of the tongue is falsehood. 
mn kw sUqku loBu hY ijhvw sUqku kUV£ ] 
man kaa sootak lobh hai jihvaa sootak koorh. [21258] 

AKI sUqku vyKxw pr iqRA pr Dn rUpu ] 
The impurity of the eyes is to gaze upon the beauty of another man`s wife, and his wealth. 
AKI sUqku vyKxw pr qãA pr Dn }pu ] 
akhee sootak vaykh-naa par tari-a par Dhan roop. [21259] 

kMnI sUqku kMin pY lwieqbwrI Kwih ] 
The impurity of the ears is to listen to the slander of others. 
kñnI sUqku kNin pY lweqbwrI Kwih ] 
kannee sootak kann pai laa-itbaaree khaahi. [21260] 

nwnk hMsw AwdmI bDy jm puir jwih ]2] 
O Nanak, the mortal`s soul goes, bound and gagged to the city of Death. ||2|| 
nwnk hNsw AwdmI bDy jm puir jwih ]2] 
naanak hansaa aadmee baDhay jam pur jaahi. ||2|| [21261] 


sBo sUqku Brmu hY dUjY lgY jwie ] 
All impurity comes from doubt and attachment to duality. 
sBo sUqku Brmu hY dUjY lgY jwe ] 
sabho sootak bharam hai doojai lagai jaa-ay. [21263] 

jMmxu mrxw hukmu hY BwxY AwvY jwie ] 
Birth and death are subject to the Command of the Lord`s Will; through His Will we come and go. 
jMmxu mrxw hukmu hY BwxY AwvY jwe ] 
jaman marnaa hukam hai bhaanai aavai jaa-ay. [21264] 

Kwxw pIxw pivqRü hY idqonu irjku sMbwih ] 
Eating and drinking are pure, since the Lord gives nourishment to all. 
Kwxw pIxw piv»u hY idqonu irjku sMbwih ] 
khaanaa peenaa pavitar hai diton rijak sambaahi. [21265] 

nwnk ijn@I gurmuiK buiJAw iqn@w sUqku nwih ]3] 
O Nanak, the Gurmukhs, who understand the Lord, are not stained by impurity. ||3|| 
nwnk ijn@I gurmuiK buiJAw iqn@w sUqku nwih ]3] 
naanak jinHee gurmukh bujhi-aa tinHaa sootak naahi. ||3|| [21266] 


*Sant Kabir expressed similar views on SGGS Ung 331*



jil hY sUqku Qil hY sUqku sUqk Epiq hoeI ] 
There is pollution in the water, and pollution on the land; whatever is born is polluted. 
jil hY sUqku Qil hY sUqku sUqk Aopiq hoeé ] 
jal hai sootak thal hai sootak sootak opat ho-ee. [15096] 

jnmy sUqku mUey Puin sUqku sUqk prj ibgoeI ]1] 
There is pollution in birth, and more pollution in death; all beings are ruined by pollution. ||1|| 
jnmy sUqku mUE Puin sUqku sUqk prj ibgoeé ]1] 
janmay sootak moo-ay fun sootak sootak paraj bigo-ee. ||1|| [15097] 

khu ry pMfIAw kaun pvIqw ] 
Tell me, O Pandit, O religious scholar: who is clean and pure? 
khu ry pNfIAw kan pvIqw ] 
kaho ray pandee-aa ka-un paveetaa. [15098] 

AYsw igAwnu jphu myry mIqw ]1] rhwau ] 
Meditate on such spiritual wisdom, O my friend. ||1||Pause|| 
Eysw igAwnu jphu myry mIqw ]1] rhwa ] 
aisaa gi-aan japahu mayray meetaa. ||1|| rahaa-o. [15099] 

nYnhu sUqku bYnhu sUqku sUqku sRvnI hoeI ] 
There is pollution in the eyes, and pollution in speech; there is pollution in the ears as well. 
nYnhu sUqku bYnhu sUqku sUqku sRvnI hoeé ] 
nainhu sootak bainhu sootak sootak sarvanee ho-ee. [15100] 

aUTq bYTq sUqku lwgY sUqku prY rsoeI ]2] 
Standing up and sitting down, one is polluted; one`s kitchen is polluted as well. ||2|| 
åTq bYTq sUqku lwgY sUqku prY rsoeé ]2] 
oothat baithat sootak laagai sootak parai raso-ee. ||2|| [15101] 

Pwsn kI ibiD sBu koaU jwnY CUtn kI ieku koeI ] 
Everyone knows how to be caught, but hardly anyone knows how to escape. 
Pwsn kI ibiD sBu koå jwnY CUtn kI eku koeé ] 
faasan kee biDh sabh ko-oo jaanai chhootan kee ik ko-ee. [15102] 

kih kbIr rwmu irdY ibcwrY sUqku iqnY n hoeI ]3]41] 
Says Kabeer, those who meditate on the Lord within their hearts, are not polluted. ||3||41|| 
kih kbIr rwmu irdY ibcwrY sUqku iqnY n hoeé ]3]41] 
kahi kabeer raam ridai bichaarai sootak tinai na ho-ee. ||3||41|| [15103] 




Women are also considered impure and unclean after the birth a child. 
During the period of impurity the women are not permitted to enter the kitchen, touch pot and pans or cook the food. she could not sleep on the bed. She was made to sit in one corner of the house. Her bedding, cloths and dishes, for unclean days, are kept separate. Even a very little touch of a woman in that state defiles all the cooked food, making it impure for consumption. At the end of these in purity days either after Menstruation or after the child Birth, house is washed and purified.


----------



## kds1980 (Nov 5, 2005)

wjkk
wjkf

    humble gursewak ji please mention the page no. in which guru nanak ji's shabad are written


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 6, 2005)

Dear KDS, 

Just click on the links next to the stanzas e.g. [21257].. and you will be directed to the onsite Sri Guru Granth Sahib, where you can see the whole shabd with respect to the page number etc. 

Kind regards,

Firestorm


----------



## Humble_Gursevak (Nov 6, 2005)

mÚ 1 ] ------472
First Mehl:-------------SGGS Ung--- 472
mÚ 1 ] 
mehlaa 1. [21239] 

ijau jorU isrnwvxI AwvY vwro vwr ] 
As a woman has her periods, month after month, 
ija jo} isrnwvxI AwvY vwro vwr ] 
ji-o joroo sirnaavanee aavai vaaro vaar. [21240] 




472-73
mÚ 1 ] 
First Mehl: -------------SGGS Ung 472-73
mÚ 1 ] 
mehlaa 1. [21257] 

mn kw sUqku loBu hY ijhvw sUqku kUVu ] 
The impurity of the mind is greed, and the impurity of the tongue is falsehood. 
mn kw sUqku loBu hY ijhvw sUqku kUV£ ] 
man kaa sootak lobh hai jihvaa sootak koorh. [21258] 


Dear Kds Ji Here are the Page # ji. I have also pasted the link. I hope it will be helpful.
Thank you Firestorm Ji for your help. 

Regards
Humble Gursevak

http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Page&Param=472&english=t&id=21240

http://www.srigranth.org/servlet/gurbani.gurbani?Action=Main


----------

